# Creme Brulee issues



## jalapano200 (Feb 6, 2015)

I have experience making Creme brulees of different flavors but I've never made one with raw alcohol in them before. We're working in a his and hers brulee for Valentine's Day and one of them is a chocolate stout Creme brulee. I tried a few test batches where I reduced the stout, but the flavor really gets lost no matter how much I reduce the amount of chocolate, the malt flavor is getting destroyed, so I did a batch where I used raw stout and lessened the amount of cream but it is very loose, more of a pudding than a brulee custard. 

Does anyone have any experience with making custard with alcohol present? The sous chef here said that alcohol can inhibit the coagulation of the eggs so I'm thinking maybe use more egg yolks, but before I try this 50 more times I was hoping I could maybe get some insight from someone who's done it before.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

It's not he alcohol.

I make a Orange Gran Marnier Creme Brulee and never have a problem.

Perhaps an extra egg yolk or whole egg.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Liqueurs work because they are essentially extracts.  IMO people say things like "Jack Daniels BBQ sauce" or "Oatmeal Stout gravy" just for marketing.  It never tastes like Stout or Whiskey.

You can make a good creme brulee using extracts.  For VD I'd actually go with something like Amaretto.

If you want to use malt use malt extract or malt.

If you want hoppy go get some hops and infuse your cream.

Etc.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

The use of super concentrated flavored oils has come a long way in recent years.
One or two drops from a tiny dropper and you are good to go.
No more extract aftertaste and is actually less expensive to use .
I store mine in the fridge and they last forever (another reason to switch from alcohol based flavorings)
This is my go to brand......
http://www.lorannoils.com/

mimi

Edit...sorry about broken link.
Switched to Bing and having problems.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

:laser: Bing

m.


----------



## jalapano200 (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks guys. We're actually really happy with the flavor we achieved its just the consistency that needs work. The raw stout gives the custard a great flavor. I'll try another egg or two and see if that helps. I appreciate all the input.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Since all you really want is the flavor without having to compensate for the extra liquid added, why not try brewer's extract?

http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/maillard-malts-dark-malt-extract-syrup.html

Also, I think comparing a Grand Marnier brulee to one flavored with stout is kind of an apples/oranges thing, sort of. Grand Marnier is strongly flavored stuff, so it doesn't take a heck of a lot of it to get its flavor into a custard. Because you don't need to add much, the extra liquid involved doesn't mess with the coagulation of the eggs in the custard. In the case of stout however, it is a very mellow flavor, even when it's reduced. Then, when it is also competing with stronger flavors, such as chocolate, you have sort of a double whammy going on there. The challenge is getting the flavor without messing too much with the formula balance. That's why I think extract, in this case might be the way to go.


----------



## hospitalityjobs (Feb 10, 2015)

The alcohol should not impact the consistency. Maybe increase the amount of eggs as mentioned by others in the forum. Check the temperature of your water and oven as well. Good luck!


----------



## jgraeff1 (Jun 3, 2013)

just add the stout to the cream when scolding, this shouldn't impact the flavor, actually it should bring it out more. Let its steep in the cream for a few minutes and temper your eggs. 

It shouldn't affect it really, but as other mentioned add 1 extra egg yolk and you should be fine. 

You could also try cooking the cream like anglaise before dishing it up, not completely set but just until it starts to thicken then transfer to water bath in oven.


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

Like stated above, adding extra egg yolks will help your mix. We make regular & Kahlua brule all the time.


----------

